# mites(?) found on wood and plants



## BlightedChemist

Wasn't sure where to post things, seemed this was the best section.
Don't have PDF's just red eyes, but I'm sure its all the same when it comes to mites pests and health and extermination.
Went to check up on the frogs, saw extremely small mite looking bugs crawling all over a piece of wood and more somewhere else, I'll also note to poor frog that was sleeping on said wood was crawling with them too. I washed her off and tried to examine further. 
Unfortunately, the mites are WAY too small to photograph but I'll try anyway.
The only way I could describe the bugs is milky-clear.
I checked out the mite/pest thread on orchidboard and nothing looked at all similar to what I've got crawling around. 
used a printers loop to see them closer and couldn't tell clearly enough of any identifying marks, couldn't see legs or segments.
A closer look at some photos brings me to think they could be Banks nymphs or whatever they are called. definitely not spider mites.
The tank has been established since...February. I've always examined the viv closely and haven't seen anything like this before tonight. 
Until I can out a quarantine tank together and dry ice bomb the viv I'm only capable of keeping an eye on the frogs and pests. 
Any help would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Philsuma

Sounds like springtails....especially since they were on wood, which they love....

Do they move kinda fast.....make little circles? - Springtails.

Do they move slower and in a straight line - Mites.

Mites usually have more colour to them.....i.e....not clear or white.


Get a magnifiying glass and try to get a good look.


----------



## BlightedChemist

from what I've observed they don't appear to be springtails, unless its a larval form or something. 
Took some pictures, they turned out well actually. as for a size reference, lets say the tip of a sharpened pencil.


----------



## jon

Not springs. Nuke the viv when you get a temp tank ready.


----------



## Philsuma

yikes....clear, candy-like mites


----------



## BlightedChemist

I'll get that temp tank up ASAP and bomb the viv. Phil I don't like that face!
Any insight as to what they are and or where they came from?


----------



## afterdark

Are there any web like patches on the underside of leaves?

...they look like clear spider mites.

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/atta...91341-can-spider-mites-all-white-pic_1486.jpg


----------



## BlightedChemist

Nope, no web like structures or anything like that. They are mostly where they are. I've seem some crawling on the plants, but like one or two, other than that they are clean.


----------



## MeiKVR6

They are likely *not* predatory if your frogs are still alive with a population like that in your vivarium. They are a pest - however I don't think you need to have a heart attack. They will likely annoy your frog - but I doubt they'll hurt it.

I'd still vote for the Co2 bomb, tho.


----------



## BlightedChemist

Def gonna Co2 bomb the tank, After some observation, the pests don't seem to bother the frogs at all, after the original discovery I havent seen them anywhere near the frogs at all, Just the wood so that's a good thing.


----------



## JJhuang

No need to Co2 bomb, Those are detritovore mites, They are usually white and can be found often in springtail cultures. I had this same issue before and its been a month or 2 and the frogs tend to eat the mites. They are just another food source for my frogs. And my frogs are not being attacked and are very plump.

heres a post
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...white-mites-tank-will-they-hurt-my-frogs.html


----------



## BlightedChemist

Hm, Thanks for showing me that thread, I looked further and they do appear to be along those lines. I'll keep an eye on things and see how they develop then. I also came across this blog that brings some light onto whats going on in my viv!
What “Mite” those White Bugs Be?
They look exactly like the wood mite pictured and the description of them eating decomposing wood fits perfectly.


----------



## JJhuang

Yea. The only issue if ever is if the population got out of hand. But my frogs keep that under control I got a fatty lamasi thats probably eating all of them.


----------



## Tony

JJhuang said:


> Yea. The only issue if ever is if the population got out of hand. But my frogs keep that under control I got a fatty lamasi thats probably eating all of them.


That is a possibility in his tank, those mites are way too small for a RETF to eat.


----------



## BlightedChemist

Yeah, the frogs are too big, Though the loose crickets may snack on them i bet.
Considering the frogs can't help keep the population down, I'll probably bomb the tank soon just to get them down if the bomb doesn't kill them outright.
Another question. The live plants I have in the tank, any chance they would get eaten?


----------

